# Would you buy a female IG army with their bazookas out?



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I appreciate not everyone on this site looks at other miniature manufacturers, so I thought this would be an interesting way to raise this.

Excuse the crass title, but basically, if GW produced a new IG range of barely-dressed females, would you buy them?

For a few years now i've become more interested in painting and other manufacturers, and I was quite astounded by the sheer amount of barely-clad female miniatures on offer. I guess there is a market for it, and in some cases it makes sense to have a bit of cleavage on show (bards and rogues and the like) but when you get to paladin's and warriors in full plate greaves, helmet and bracers, with a metal thong and their breasts out I seriously have to wonder who wants to buy these things?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Why buy a specially made IG unit with scantily clad women, when there's an entire Dark Eldar army that does it by default?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On the note of female palidens I always though the idea was they believe god will protect the exposed bits. FWI: I imagine a sword to the tit would hurt like a sun of a bitch.

As for IG I always imagined the would all have the chick from aliens vibe, were most of them have a bigger pair then most men. Hence really unlikely they would run around half naked, unless it was in a athletic kinda way (Catchians.)

Mind you some of the models I have ssen for IG female conversions would be great for a Slaanesh themed traitor guard, but since I have not interest in collecting said none playable army the internet is safe for another few days.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

IG are stupidly easier is why varakir wants to do it. lmao


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

with the fantasy females with there bits out, thats comes from the older fantasy books with the hard nosed, barely dressed female hero, like raven and a few more other characters.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It's easy enough, and GW makes the figures. Look up Escher gangs from Necromunda. They don't believe in being burdened with excess clothing.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

fynn said:


> with the fantasy females with there bits out, thats comes from the older fantasy books with the hard nosed, barely dressed female hero, like raven and a few more other characters.


with the fantasy females?

*cough*








*cough*

enough said.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yet even half nude she still looks like she would put a cigar out in a archions eye if he looked at her funny. (In other words despite being half naked she still comes of as competent)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

never said she doesnt, just fynn was saying to go to fantasy for half nude women, i say look no further then DE XD lmao


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

no, more like this









and years ago, i did see a model of this character, just cant remember who made it


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

thats NOT for children! i mean, thats not for young teenagers, yeah thats it.

i always find that funny, children see boobs all the time but once they become young teenagers its forbidden to look at.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Varakir said:


> but when you get to paladin's and warriors in full plate greaves, helmet and bracers, with a metal thong and their breasts out I seriously have to wonder who wants to buy these things?


Got any links to that model 


But seriously - my answer is no, multipul reasons.

1) I HATE painting flesh, epecially large areas of flesh. Faces I can handle, anything else I just cant stand because it ends up looking fake when I paint it.


2) If my wife ever found them I would have some serious explaining to do - its bad enough I paint little lead men (most of mine are that old...) but if I was also doing some perving at the same time it might tip her over the edge.


3) I have a wife... No, this isnt the same answer as the one above - but basically, many geeks are sad lonely little people with no one to oggle without being punched. When I was 15 I think my answer to this question would be very very different.


4) It simply doesnt appeal to me - I like my wargames armies to be bunches of big butch men - that way I dont feel guilty about sending them on suicide missions...





PS - Have you got any links....


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

if you go back about 20-25 years ago, that was the typical art work on most fantasy books, and a lot of minis where based on those books, hell got a load of em in the display case here that my old man painted 20 years ago (yes, i have models that are 20 years old, and older, got a load from the 70's and early days of citadel)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

some of us are single by choice, Maidel.

I have issues with authority, so i ironically, dont get along with the type of women i like the look of.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Pfffff who plays IG with Missile Launchers? 


But seriously, I suppose it's no different than Fantasy. I personally keep them females out of my 40k, Sisters not withstanding.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> some of us are single by choice, Maidel.
> 
> I have issues with authority, so i ironically, dont get along with the type of women i like the look of.


I never said it was an all encompassing statement.


Do you feel the need to oggle small lumps of plastic/metal with their boobs hanging out?


If the answer to that question is no, then you dont fall into the group I was describing :grin:


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

In some cases, it makes some sense.

Some of the male DE's aren't exactly well-covered either, because they're relying on speed rather than armor to protect them. The only purpose their armor serves is support, making sure flappy bits don't get in the way of a sword swing, or interfere with running (trust me, it is an issue). Their armor is basically serving the same purpose as a sports bra or athletic supporter.

When they bother making female models at all, GW is a lot better than most companies about realistically armoring them. Look at the Sisters of Battle, or the occasional female Guard, Guardians or DE Warriors, or Howling Banshees. Fully, realistically armored. 
Well, mostly realistically. They still have breasts molded into the front of their armor, but how else can you make a fully armored 28mm statue recognizably female?

Now if they could only get the hang of feminine faces, and add a few more female minis to the appropriate ranges.




Incidentally, I play Slaanesh, and while I do have more than the average number of underclothed female models in my armies, I also have more than the average number of underclothed male models as well. I also have a long-term girlfriend, if it matters for the purposes of this conversation, and she fully supports my painting and converting small lumps of plastic and metal with their boobs hanging out.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Anarkitty said:


> I also have a long-term girlfriend, if it matters for the purposes of this conversation, and she fully supports my painting and converting small lumps of plastic and metal with their boobs hanging out.


hehe - well you got the 'understanding' one then.

And slaaneshi armies are the exception to the rule - they are 'fluffy' when unclothed.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

And pointy.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Only when looking at other slaaneshi's.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

God I wish something in the CSM codex had a vegina, after all that talk about chaos being equal opportunity, not a single female cultist or anything. (Hell going on numbers 50% of most imperial worlds would be female, so were the hell are they when the world burns). Seriously when you bring guns into the mix, and have a faction that rejects authority, and embraces a divine entity in favor of a patriarchy then you should have at least 20% of your force being a bunch of mentally unstable woman.

*Added to clarify intended point.*

True, but with the lost of daemons, and lost and the damn the absence of possibility is what really gets me. Mind you if they release a lost and the damn army (Not going to happen) or flesh out slaanesh a bit, then my concerns would be put at rest. 

Side note they really should have released a noise marine model that either had long hair ( not including the horse pony tail helmet) or breasts (Supported in fluff). Both har highly unlikely, but still.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

CSM is not Cultists though, infact i dont know of ANY cultists in the codex in the first place luke.

the reason CSM have no pussy is simple. THEY WERE, and ARE, SPACE MARINES, and there are no female space marines.

and thats not me yelling or getting offensive, thats just me emphasizing those words


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Look up ^.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

slannesh noise marine with boobs i could see, outside of that in a CSM list, theres nothing you could take with boobs that would even remotely follow the fluff of the CSM. Demons dont have a sex, despite GWs enjoyment making a certain sex god more feminine.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

If you check out Sister Repentia from Witch Hunter armies, they are one of the least covered units in 40k. They are wearing a cloth tabard. It works in the lore as it's part of the punishment. I assume part of the punishment of redemption would be fighting naked with just your Eviscorator (spelling) and if you survived, without armor, you'd be redeemed. However they wouldn't get away with it. 

Morathi is the closest to completely naked, she is topless at least. Her face is weird but other than that, pretty fine (I have her painted in all her boob bearing glory!). So I don't see why they can't do more. However since the game is for children as well as adults, it could be a legal issue or just not finacially viable as parents would get all coy and not buy them. However I'm sure lots of adult gamers would love to have them!

If any of you have played Battle Sisters (Sisters of Battle/Witch Hunters) in the original Dawn of War 40k Expansion, if you built a Penitent Engine, when you moved it, the sound the girl being punished in it sounded like she was orgasming. I'm sure there is some sadist sexual thing involved with it in the lore. I even got yelled at on this forum for suggesting tha SoB are prob full of lesbians! I guess I was wrong 

Here are the Sister Repentia! Look at those breasts! Huge!









Here is Morathi (Dark Elves)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Sisters repenti = awesome models + horrible rules.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

To clarify my point, i'm not really talking about whether GW should start making naked IG women.....it's more trying to discover why there is such a large range of naked female sculpts in the world of miniatures, and who is buying them?

Models such as these for example:










I like hasslefree, but why would she wear the helmet and nothing else?










Fur boots, hat, gloves and a bikini top.....










Trench coat and a bikini...the choice of all mercenaries.




Maidel said:


> 3) I have a wife... No, this isnt the same answer as the one above - but basically, many geeks are sad lonely little people with no one to oggle without being punched.


I don't think that's really true, as a vast majority of the painters both here and on painting forums I visit are married, in relationships and generally sociable people. Plus i doubt geeks are painting nudie ladies to get their thrills with the amount of streaming internet porn that's just a click away.



fynn said:


> if you go back about 20-25 years ago, that was the typical art work on most fantasy books, and a lot of minis where based on those books, hell got a load of em in the display case here that my old man painted 20 years ago (yes, i have models that are 20 years old, and older, got a load from the 70's and early days of citadel)


I think you are probably right, but are fantasy books still doing this? Browsing the shelves at the library they seem less and less aimed at men/boys, and a lot more unisex. I'm sure there must be a market for this, as the models sell out, but i just don't understand who is buying them!



> If you check out Sister Repentia from Witch Hunter armies, they are one of the least covered units in 40k. They are wearing a cloth tabard. It works in the lore as it's part of the punishment.


I'm fine with the explained nudity....(i.e sisters repentia, dark elves in bondage gear, naked fairies) even if they are all based on myths which were likely skewed to necessitate the nudity in the first place. 

The thing that troubles me most is seeing cool minaitures i know i'd never buy because they are wearing stupid clothes or just aren't wearing any for no apparent reason. It makes sense for a fantasy bard to be exploiting her assets a little with a low cut top, but why has the futuristic assassin in the full body catsuit chosen a model with a hole for her cleavage?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I want breast out and bare female Catachan Models for my new army. I want them now.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

It's called targeted marketing. Nerds like Bewbs.

I have a hopeless friend that has a shelf of his naked girl models. Very sad/disturbing.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

The first one looks like Artemis from Hasslefree.

Natasha the Sniper! (In reference to the second image.) I'm surprised you didn't use Comrade Ivanna, who has much more than a "chest window": http://www.shadowforge.com.au/images/lm0037.jpg

I've been adding to the minis manufacturers forum so I can attest to the fact that there are a lot of nude or partially-clothed female figures. I don't actually put them in the threads that I post though since I thought those images were verboten. Obviously that is note the case.

I went and looked and I could not find the female nudes minis special that a manufacturer had up last month. It had a pack of 4 nude women: dancers and courtesans.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I think they model the women based on real life. The amount of times I've seen women shivering in cold weather with a jacket or jumper on, and miniskirts or short shorts is strange. Attractive, but strange.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Honestly, if GW were going to produce a line of female IG, then I would expect them to base the miniatures off moden day servicewomen; well for Cadians at least.

Catachans, meh, but Cadians, well if everyone else is running around in carapace armour and full length fatigues, women should be no different.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Uh..... no thanks. I will stick to playboy. k:


----------



## AlexHolker (Apr 27, 2011)

If they're well sculpted and reasonably priced, I'd buy them without a second thought. I'd rather have plastic female soldiers that don't wear much than no plastic female soldiers at all.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

possibly. I havew been wanting to get the last chancers just for Warrior woman and Rocket girl


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd be surprised if GW ever did anything like that, after all what would the parents say? Most I imagine wouldn't be too happy to see their kids playing around models with bare breasts. Next thing you know, the WI, Tories, self-righteous busybodies and Mary Whitehouse's ghost would be outside every GW store campaigning against the immorality within and claiming it lead to failed marraiges and broken families. By the end of the month Parliament would have passed the 'Decency in Miniatures' act and from then on every GW model would be required by law to show no flesh at all. Not even Orks.

On a different note though, I'd love it if GW could end the white male only atmosphere of 40k. It's bad enough that we don't see that many female models (sorry ladies but for the most part you'll only see action on the pages of a Black Library book), but I'm incredulous every time I look at a Catachan model and see all that white skin. Why are there no black models? All it takes is a bit of painting, it's not as if you'd need new sculpts after all. Hell I'm painting some of my Sisters of Battle black just for a bit of variety.


----------



## AlexHolker (Apr 27, 2011)

The Sullen One said:


> Why are there no black models? All it takes is a bit of painting, it's not as if you'd need new sculpts after all. Hell I'm painting some of my Sisters of Battle black just for a bit of variety.


The Salamanders used to be black, and one of the nicest Chapters around. Then Ward turned them into mutants.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

AlexHolker said:


> The Salamanders used to be black, and one of the nicest Chapters around. Then Ward turned them into mutants.



Apparently the black skin actually proceeds 5th edition. Either way i'm always going to paint mine with normal human skin tone, as I really dislike the chaos black skin thing.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Would I? NO.

Then again, as much as I respect Boris Vallejo and the other fantasy artists for their techniques, their choices of art are not to my taste in many cases.

Besides, The DE figure is wearing gym workout gear (with spikes) - she regards the arena as little more than a circuit class.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Carna said:


> I think they model the women based on real life. The amount of times I've seen women shivering in cold weather with a jacket or jumper on, and miniskirts or short shorts is strange. Attractive, but strange.


I love cold weather like that, it lets me know ahead of time which women are stupid, so I know where to focus my efforts.

Anyway, if the fluff supported it, maybe. Like slaanesh cultists or Repentia. If its just tits for tits sake though, no.

Even catachan women would, at the very least, wear a tank top. Cadian females would be almost identical to their male counterparts as far as clothing and armor goes.

Besides, GW does a pretty good job of being more realiztic about female armor than most companies already.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> I love cold weather like that, it lets me know ahead of time which women are stupid, so I know where to focus my efforts.
> 
> Anyway, if the fluff supported it, maybe. Like slaanesh cultists or Repentia. If its just tits for tits sake though, no.
> 
> ...


Well some of use just want female models, and don't care if they are stripped nude, or are actually dressed in proper military fatigues, for IG I would have to say most would not buy bare breast miniatures, because most IG players are more traditionalist in their idea of 40k armies, and expect somewhat realistic military behavior.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Well some of use just want female models, and don't care if they are stripped nude, or are actually dressed in proper military fatigues, for IG I would have to say most would not buy bare breast miniatures, because most IG players are more traditionalist in their idea of 40k armies, and expect somewhat realistic military behavior.


Out of interrest - how would you define 'female' models - if you considered a single plastic cadian, how can you tell its not a woman? The face is slightly masculine, but other than that, its pretty much unisex.

Most of the tell tell signs of male/femaleness either have to be enhanced, or they simply dissappear at minature size (or under the guards body armour).


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

To answer your question even at miniature level you should be able to make out the distinct female profile, not breasts or hare, but even at 28mm range you should be able to see the noticeable hip to shoulder ration, and the difference in weight distribution. Hell even in the real military it is fairly typical to be able to pick out female soldier at long range do to these distinct characteristics. Also by military standards cadians, and catchians uniform is fairly form fighting, compared to modern day tactical vest, and fatigues combo.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Well the cadian chest armour removes most of those distinct differences.

I have utterly no issue with them making female models, and having female cadians would have been a great addition. However I KNOW that they would have made them all double G breasts and waist lines like they were wearing a corset...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

True, and I believe most IG generals (Catchians) would prefer to collect a army of sigourney weavers over a bunch of Pamela Anderson, Note I never mentioned the chest as a discerning feature of long range identification of female form, but focused on the few elements that clearly stick out even when wearing full storm trooper armor.

Come on GW buck the trend and give us reasonable female soldiers for guard, after all its supported in the fluff....and if not please no pamela andersons in the already overly sexualized SOB.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> True, and I believe most IG generals (Catchians) would prefer to collect a army of sigourney weavers over a bunch of Pamela Anderson, Note I never mentioned the chest as a discerning feature of long range identification of female form, but focused on the few elements that clearly stick out even when wearing full storm trooper armor.


Sorry, what i meant was that the 'upper body' armour hides many features - it artifically widens the shoulders and raises them up - so they look like they have narrower waists (femine), but they also look like they have bigger shoulders (masculiine).

I think it would be hard.

The only army that seems to do it remotely well is the eldar - their female models, while suffereing from 'huge boob' syndome, they are as bad as others.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> True, and I believe most IG generals (Catchians) would prefer to collect a army of sigourney weavers over a bunch of Pamela Anderson, Note I never mentioned the chest as a discerning feature of long range identification of female form, but focused on the few elements that clearly stick out even when wearing full storm trooper armor.
> 
> Come on GW buck the trend and give us reasonable female soldiers for guard, after all its supported in the fluff....and if not please no pamela andersons in the already overly sexualized SOB.


FUck yeah Sigourney Weaver!

ANyway, correct, female soldiers are easy to spot even with the loose clothing due to things like height and shape. Women, obviously, tend to be shorter than men, and have a different shape. Even in body armor the differences are noticable.

Man, now I'm getting all kinds of crazy ideas for a Counts-As Marbo named Liprey. She would fight Tyranids instead of Orks.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Man, now I'm getting all kinds of crazy ideas for a Counts-As Marbo named Liprey. She would fight Tyranids instead of Orks.


HAHA - love it.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

All the IG needs is a sprue of female heads; ones that look like angry Russian nurses.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ah Russia the first real modern military to accept females into their ranks on mass. Their logic was if you can hold a gun, or at least run into gun fire your are welcome/forced to serve.

Hell they were one of the only militaries in WWII to have female war heroes. Love that one olga chick here story was both depressing and yet funny. I will buy a tank then kill those that killed my husband.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I realize it was a new thread and the price hike threads have forced it down, but over at News and Rumours, there's a thread about Laughing Monk's female conversion kits. And they look fine for IG. There's an assortment of heads and torsos (flak jacket ones) and even a couple of greatcoats (open and closed). No versions that would work for Catachans though.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I realize it was a new thread and the price hike threads have forced it down, but over at News and Rumours, there's a thread about Laughing Monk's female conversion kits. And they look fine for IG. There's an assortment of heads and torsos (flak jacket ones) and even a couple of greatcoats (open and closed). No versions that would work for Catachans though.


Indeed, that thread actually started this one after I went cruising around shadowforge miniatures :wink:

I really like the conversion set. It's not the most wonderful sculpting in the world but it's a well thought out set of parts that could look really good with a bit of TLC and a good paint-job.



> It's called targeted marketing. Nerds like Bewbs.
> 
> I have a hopeless friend that has a shelf of his naked girl models. Very sad/disturbing.


I kinda assumed that these were the people buying them up, i've just never met anyone on painting forums, here or through wargaming in the real world that had any interest in them.

I think this thread shows that there is a gap in the market for more properly armoured female miniatures. We can keep the nekkid ones, as long as they sculpt 2 with a decent amount of clothes on at the same time :victory:


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

I would buy a female guard army with no tops on it would make a good slaanesh army or a good distraction


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I just want female Cadians, or models with reasonable arms and no shoulderpads....


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

how about the bloodbowl models?!

here's a little preview;

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat490004a&prodId=prod1560041

Oh and you wanted half-naked and beautiful? Well this one can fulfill the first part;

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat490015a&prodId=prod1560095

Have fun getting your dreams haunted by that last picture :grin:


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd like some female IG but as many have said I want a proper military looking force.

As to would I buy a female IG army with theit bazookas out? No, I play an urban regiment, so they would have to relinquish their bazooka and be re-issued with an AT4-CS. :grin: for safety reasons


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Varakir said:


> Indeed, that thread actually started this one after I went cruising around shadowforge miniatures :wink:


Ah, I had not considered the timing.



Varakir said:


> I think this thread shows that there is a gap in the market for more properly armoured female miniatures. We can keep the nekkid ones, as long as they sculpt 2 with a decent amount of clothes on at the same time :victory:


I've been looking around for more manufacturers to do write-ups on and I have to agree that a woman in armor is a rare, if non-existent, sight.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

I actually considered buying that set, for an all-female vet squad but thought it was too cartoony.
And as for the race thing, my Hardened Vet squad (converted for previous codex, still rule-legal) is half black, the regulars are just all white - easier to paint.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I've been looking around for more manufacturers to do write-ups on and I have to agree that a woman in armor is a rare, if non-existent, sight.


I like the studio Mcvey approach to female miniatures. They do have skin on show when it's appropriate, but they also do models like this:


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I like the model above, it looks realistic. I have a wife, but when it comes to this stuff she could really care less if I'm painting nude females or nude males -- she just asks me why I waste money on them at all. <_< Bah, ex-cheerleaders are not understanding of us nerds! :ireful2:

I have seriously considered making a Sisters of Battle Army just for the hell of it. Those I play tabletop with are Space Marine and Necron fans, and I'd love to kick their ass with women armies. Although I've always disliked the whole concept that females can run aroudn with virtually nothing on, and withstand just as much damage as males in full, 6" thick, adamantium reinforced, hell-iron infused battle armor, blessed by the Emperor Himself. 

The whole point behind them being barley clad at all is marketting. Lets me honest, they know who buys these minis. They try to make them appealing as possible to get you to consider buying them more. Personally, I've always laughed at the idea, but they still do it, so someone is buying them.

In short, yea I would love an all-female IG Army, so long as it looks right. Its bad enough the Guard charges in human waves ... but naked human waves? Come on, then it starts getting ridiculous!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

@Varakir: ooh, she looks nice. My only nitpick is that she's stepping over her ammo belt feed--that's a big no-no. (And is she walking through the gooey remains of someone?)


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> @Varakir: ooh, she looks nice. My only nitpick is that she's stepping over her ammo belt feed--that's a big no-no. (And is she walking through the gooey remains of someone?)


No shes not. The ammo feed is behind her. As the ammo belt is on her back she'd have to become an m c esher painting in order to step over something connected to her back while walking forwards!


----------

